# Henry To Build New Plant In NW Wisconsin



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

While "Henry Rifles" does already have a manufacturing facility in Rice Lake, WI, they have announced that they will be building another plant around 20 miles from the current plant in Ladysmith, WI:










So, they will soon be looking for employees to work there.


----------

